# Where to find internships or composer jobs?



## fairhilljm (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello,

I am about to graduate from my film scoring program this year and I was wondering where can I find internships or music composer jobs? Particularly in the LA area?

Or should I just craigslist: Need an Intern?

Suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## Tice (Jan 19, 2019)

If you're out there living life and meeting people, and you're great to hang out with, odds are you'll run into your future employer. People will hire a like-able person over a skilled one they can't hang with, usually. And being outside doing things in the world rather than in a room makes you much more visible, and easier to recognise as a person who will go do things on their own motivation to do so.
"Self-motivated" is an often seen thing on job offers, and it has to show. I met my current employer while making a documentary in Japan and L.A. by myself. He later told me seeing me go out there to do such a crazy thing by myself is part of what got me the job.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jan 19, 2019)

fairhilljm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am about to graduate from my film scoring program this year and I was wondering where can I find internships or music composer jobs? Particularly in the LA area?
> 
> ...



Yes, meet some rich people. L.A. is full of them. 

No BS either. Back in the day, artists got funded by rich people to do art. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## merlinhimself (Jan 19, 2019)

I would try Remote Control. They're pretty good with having a lot of interns so unlike the solo composer who may only have 1 or 2, the whole RCP campus has a bunch. At one point I've seen about 14ish give or take. And it's a great internship!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jan 30, 2019)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/composers-assistant-vacancy.79177/


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 30, 2019)

merlinhimself said:


> I would try Remote Control. They're pretty good with having a lot of interns so unlike the solo composer who may only have 1 or 2, the whole RCP campus has a bunch. At one point I've seen about 14ish give or take. And it's a great internship!


I've heard not so great things about the internships there nowadays. I believe you're no longer really working with a single composer. It's more like you'll get scheduled to sit in on a meeting with so-and-so. When I was there, there seemed to be a lot of sitting around in a room full of interns waiting for your turn to sit in somewhere.


----------

